# boot animation help



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have been working on my first boot animation but can't get it to work for the life of me. I'm not sure if the desc.txt file is missing something or it is not correct. It could be the .png files. I just don't know. Here are the files I'm working with and if someone can point me in the right direction it would be great!!!!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/51144704/BIONIC/bootanimation.zip.zip


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, first, have you tried renaming to bootanimation.zip instead of bootanimation.zip.zip like it is now?


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes..thats just how i posted it up here. I did have it in a proper zip when i tried it on my bionic. I put the file in system/media


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

Try this: http://db.tt/SGEAiUdl


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

frostincredible said:


> Try this: http://db.tt/SGEAiUdl


Unfortunately this didnt work for me. Any other ideas?


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

Did you set the permissions? If yes then it might the desc.txt.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Have the permission set right. Must be that desc. I just re-wrote it but still no luck


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

razz1 said:


> Have the permission set right. Must be that desc. I just re-wrote it but still no luck


Well I'm busy with school work but if you can wait till tomorrow (if no one else has yet) I'll remake it completely using your images and see how it goes.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm not going anywhere..that would be just fine whenever you get time. no hurry.
Thanks!


----------

